
Ask HN: Startups: Tell me 3 problems you wish somebody would solve for you - ceekay
3 really painful problems you have NOW that you wish somebody built a solution for, right now!
======
capkutay
Transportation in the bay area..Perhaps private wifi busses as a paid service
where you could crowdsource the destinations/routes?

~~~
wh-uws
That is literally the startup I'm working on right now.

[http://driveless.co](http://driveless.co)

Originally was going to start working on the nightlife vertical of this market
(i.e. we all live in an apartment complex or dorm together and want a shuttle
to the bar district so we don't have to drive drunk) and the messaging on the
site now is to that effect.

But as I've been around the country researching I'm seeing there is probably a
bigger opportunity around commuters and other activities like shuttles around
festivals.

If you have any feedback or suggestions feel free to contact me (info is in my
profile) and also sign up on the site. I'm launching mvp in 2 - 3 weeks.

------
NovemberWest
I need a better Android app for filling out PDF paperwork. Does that count?
(Suggestions welcome.)

~~~
timhargis
Not sure if it's on Android but on IOS I use "sign easy" and it works very
well. The other ones I tried like "Sign n Send" had the same problems you
discussed.

~~~
NovemberWest
There is a Sign Easy for Android. Downloading it right now. Will see if it
does the trick.

Thanks!

------
a3voices
1) A replacement for [http://stickam.com/](http://stickam.com/)

2) A really good text to speech app for news so I can listen to it in my car

I can't think of a third right now.

~~~
eurleif
> A replacement for [http://stickam.com/](http://stickam.com/)

TinyChat is the closest one-to-one replacement, but it's not quite the same,
and its business model is a little annoying (crippling the product for a paid
upgrade). But ChatRoulette and Omegle, while not the same, stole a lot of
Stickam's audience, and a similar site is never going to get to be as big as
Stickam once was.

~~~
a3voices
Stickam was a place where you could just kind of hang out. TinyChat annoys me
for some reason, maybe it's just me though, although I haven't tried it in a
while. ChatRoulette and Omegle require you to actively participate.

~~~
eurleif
>ChatRoulette and Omegle require you to actively participate.

Absolutely -- they're not direct replacements. The problem is that a lot of
what made Stickam fun is the size of its audience, and the demand for a
Stickam-like site is much lower now that ChatRoulette and Omegle exist. So
there probably won't be a Stickam-like site that's as fun as Stickam was.

------
macowar
I want a product that comes up with new product ideas.

------
lgieron
Seamless Scala - Eclipse - Maven integration

------
jf22
This is a bad way to get ideas.

